# Thought I'd share a picture of my horse.



## Ranch Girl (Apr 26, 2010)

This is "Stars and Barrs." A Red Roam Mare out in our field. Just thought I'd share some pics of her, the back ground was so pretty. 













What do you think? You like my pictures??? I got the camera out this afternoon and I took pictures of everything. I bet I have a million of my chickens! LOL


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 27, 2010)

Unusual coloring


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Apr 27, 2010)

Very pretty! She looks almost like a bay roan, which I've only seen a few of in real life. I have a red roan but she looks like an appaloosa in the winter because she turns so light!

Here's a picture of my girl after we first brought her home. I can't seem to find a pic that doesn't make her legs look terrible! LOL






Here's one. She turns almost gray in the winter time.


----------



## ducks4you (Apr 27, 2010)

She has a very kind eye, like my mare.  I'm sure, though, that the ROA*N* has nothing to do with that!  
RE: the Red Roan Mare (thread reference), _SHE_ looks like she had a bay or possibly blood bay parent, what with those black points.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Apr 27, 2010)

She maybe have bay or something in her?


----------



## Horsiezz (May 11, 2010)

Chickerdoodle13 said:
			
		

> Very pretty! She looks almost like a bay roan, which I've only seen a few of in real life. I have a red roan but she looks like an appaloosa in the winter because she turns so light!
> 
> Here's a picture of my girl after we first brought her home. I can't seem to find a pic that doesn't make her legs look terrible! LOL
> 
> ...


Very pretty horse. It looks very familiar, I am not sure if I saw that pic onm  here or on Howrse.com,but just wondering is her name Sedona? I think thats what the horse was called.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (May 11, 2010)

Horsiezz said:
			
		

> Chickerdoodle13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yep, that's Sedona. What a good memory you have! I've posted the same pictures on here a couple times back when we brought her home last summer. She lost a bit of weight over the winter and is not in condition, but hopefully after a few weeks of working her I'll be able to get some more photos.


----------



## glenolam (May 11, 2010)

What beautiful pics - it was a nice sunny day!


----------



## Ranch Girl (May 11, 2010)

Yes, it really was sunny that day.


----------

